# Best "Dinkey" Cigars



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

There are certain cigars which never seem to make anyone's top ten but they are still pretty good smokes...."dinkey" but good smokes.

I want to nominate a cigar to head this dinkey list. And the nomination is...the Partagas Charlotte.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I would have to go with the ERDM Lunch Club.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Rafael Gonzalez Panatela Extra & R&J Mille Fleurs.

Not Top 10's but still faves.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Lamar said:


> There are certain cigars which never seem to make anyone's top ten but they are still pretty good smokes...."dinkey" but good smokes.
> 
> I want to nominate a cigar to head this dinkey list. And the nomination is...the Partagas Charlotte.


This one is on my top 10 list....great true Party flavors especially the 98's


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Second the Charlotte 

also the ERDM lunch club, and the RG panatelas extra (super cheap 
:w


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I have to say that Lamar is right!!! Navydoc turned me onto these awhile back and I can't get enough of them. True partagas flavor, one of the smoother smokes I've had.


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

Dems nice but not truly "dinky". How about Le Hoyo Du Marie. Tasty, cheap and come in an SLB.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

H Upmann Petit Palatinos... pure Upmann flavor in a tiny package. They sure don't make em like these anymore!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

How about those culebras? Although I haven't seen any of those in a while.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Brandon said:


> H Upmann Petit Palatinos... pure Upmann flavor in a tiny package. They sure don't make em like these anymore!


-----------------------------
I'll second this!
gotta add the true dinky's as well
erdm demi tasse
upmann preciosas
monte joyitas
punch margaritas
davi ambassadrice
cohiba panatela

and dinks that have some length
erdm panatela largas
rg slenderellas
dunhill atados
ryj shakespears
lgc 1,3,4
j gener longo

k


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know what counts for this thread, but I really enjoyed the Party Short I had.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Man, my mouth's just watering here.

Gotta get that credit card . . . .

*HELP!!

Somebody Stop Me!!*


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Man, my mouth's just watering here.
> 
> Gotta get that credit card . . . .
> 
> ...


I resemble that remark...... :tpd:


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Lamar said:


> There are certain cigars which never seem to make anyone's top ten but they are still pretty good smokes...."dinkey" but good smokes.
> 
> I want to nominate a cigar to head this dinkey list. And the nomination is...the Partagas Charlotte.


Taste great less filling. They come in such cute little 5x5 boxes. (No MJ jokes)

Ive been smoking some bolivar Regents that are pretty nice as well.


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

The Prince said:


> I would have to go with the ERDM Lunch Club.


Seconded on the ERDM LCs!

Also the Punch Royal Selection 12s are great marevas that aren't really talked about.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm lovin' the Tiny little Trini Reyes'. 

Great little smoke that I can power out in no time flat.... smooth and creamy and ohhhhh so good.

I third or fourth the Party Charlottes..... thanx Navydoc  Awesome smoke specially with a little age on 'em.


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

I love the Partagas Aristocrats :w


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I agree DaKlugs :tpd: .The Boli Regentes are a really nice "dinky" cigar.Been through a bunch as of late.Also been smoking some JL patricias that are a real nice change of pace.They are on the mellower side but very delicious.Great in the morning.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Lamar said:


> There are certain cigars which never seem to make anyone's top ten but they are still pretty good smokes...."dinkey" but good smokes.
> 
> I want to nominate a cigar to head this dinkey list. And the nomination is...the Partagas Charlotte.


Lamar I agree, the Charlottes are great. I just smoked a couple 98 Part. Du Conn. #3's that were great also. The #3 is the same size, but it's not quite as strong as the Charlottes, a bit more refined.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm gonna have to toss in the Le Hoyo Du Prince...a tasty little smoke. I'm also a fan of the Dip #4.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Oh, mustn't forget the Bolivar Chico.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like the Punch Petites. Very good little smoke.


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

I agree on the Montecristo Joyitas.... tons of flavor in a tiny package. I'd add the ERDM Petit Corona Cabinets to the list.

Aloha,

Wade


----------



## Huminie (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll add Upmann Petit Upmanns to the list (but I am having trouble finding them lately). I also love Boli CJs, Monte 5s and Hoyo du Deputes.


----------

